# Nikon D3100



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Any one recommend this or something similar. I am on the verge of giving the other half the nod to order me one for crimbo. Any advice appreciated. Thanks. 
Brian.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have one. It a great into into DLSR's. 

There is an Auto setting where the camera sorts the settings out for you to take 'normal' photos. It also has a guide, which comes up on the screen of the camera to help you set up for more 'professional' shots. 

As I say a good entry cam.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Brian, why not head down to Jessop's and have a looksee and play with the camera there.
Take a look at other ones at similar price points, and see how it looks and feels in your hand.
If you've an SD card, take it with you and pop it in each camera, and ask if you can shoot a few shots outside.
Look at the images at home, and see how each one compares.


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Been looking for a new camera myself, best bet is John Lewis because nikon comes with a extendable 2 year guarantee or £35 for the 3 year care plan that covers loss of damage. Also the D3200 is only slightly more but is the newer model with a 24MP sensor, 11 point auto focus and shoots 1080p video. Hope this helps.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Sorry can't provide feedback but as PJS said get down to Jessops or where ever to get your hands on some different models to see how you handle them.

One word of advice is if you want to get the most out of a DSLR don't shoot on Auto, I think I shot about 3 shots on my Canon in Auto - persevere and learn how the Shutter priority and aperture priority modes work. It took me about 12 months to really get to grips with it. 

It'll take you a while to learn how it works but the benefits of knowing how to use the camera properly will help no ends.

If you shoot on Auto 90% of the time you might as well just buy a top of the range point and shoot IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

The D3200 is the new replacement for the D3100.

I highly recommend Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson for getting to grips with exposure settings.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I've got one and love it. had it for a year, used it loads and still not feeling like i've "grown out of it".


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bear in mind that model has just been replaced so make sure you get a good deal!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had one for a few months, still getting to grips with it but I love it. As has already been said, get down to Jessops or somewhere where you can try a few models, see how they feel. I found that I didn't like the feel of the Canon equivalent of the D3100, so went for the D3100 as it felt better in my hand. Entirely personal choice


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well guys went to my local jessops earlier and came out with this. 








Now where do I put the film in. :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Brian mc21 said:


> Well guys went to my local jessops earlier and came out with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that tamron lens on my 600d. It's awesome


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I have that tamron lens on my 600d. It's awesome


I know this is thread hijacking lol

but how do you like the 600D? I want too get in in the near future but it will be my first DSLR so would you reccomend it? I hear it's very easy too use, ( I'm stuck between that and a nikon D7000 but that's a little too expensive for me I think)

Thanks andrew


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Jdm boy said:


> I know this is thread hijacking lol
> 
> but how do you like the 600D? I want too get in in the near future but it will be my first DSLR so would you reccomend it? I hear it's very easy too use, ( I'm stuck between that and a nikon D7000 but that's a little too expensive for me I think)
> 
> Thanks andrew


It's my 2nd one so find it pretty easy to use and takes nice photos. Although I need to get it out more. 
But yes I would recommend it. I find it nice to hold and doesn't weigh that much and the features it has are good


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Brian mc21 said:


> Well guys went to my local jessops earlier and came out with this.
> Now where do I put the film in. :lol:


That is the least of your concerns!
Learning to orientate photos to stop giving viewers a crick in the neck is step number 1.
We'll move on to the more technical stuff, like putting the memory card in and switching the camera on, in step 2.

How much did you get stung for all that?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes dam iphone pics. Was i fleeced. It was 480 with 30 cash back. There is also a bag included which I have to collect as they are out of stock at the minute.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Wouldn't say fleeced, but for a similar spend, I'd probably have pointed you at a Pentax K-30 with £50 cashback (much better camera) and a zoom lens if you needed that sort of reach.

SD card could be had off ebay for half the price, or a faster one for the same as you paid.

UV filters are pointless - I've never seen any benefit, and it's arguable that they protect the front of the lens. Depends on how/where you drop the lens/camera or something on to it.
It's another interface between light source and sensor detracting from image quality.

Bags are personal and range from as useful as a packet of tissues through to "I didn't want to take out a second mortgage!" expensive.

For me the 1100D is a bit too Tesco Value, and if Canon was the brand to have, then the twin lens kit (albeit 200mm max) 550D deal (a 2 generation older model) with 50mm prime f1.2 (for £50 more) at £449 may've been worth considering.

Just noticed that tonight, when I was looking at the site.
Did you get steered into the Canon or did you get a look at all the possible contenders for our budget?

I know when I went in to look at the Sony A65 to see if it felt cramped in my hands, Pentax or Olympus wasn't mentioned, and I'd stated that I wasn't interested in Canon or Nikon.
Sadly, I don't think the Sony is the one for me now - and wished I'd known about the Pentax K-5 beforehand.
So it'll be getting sold and replaced with the Pentax.


Anyway, enjoy the new acquisition (if I haven't put you off it! :lol and let's see some shots.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Only noticing your from this patch. Went originally for the Nikon 3200 and was pointed in the direction of the canon. Trying not to think about the cost as I probably couldn't justify it but the other half bought me it for crimbo out of her Christmas bonus and was happy to do so.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the Taron 70-300 lens on my Nikon DSLR and I love it. Because of its range you can stand further back and get some great looking natural shots when the subject doesnt know you are taking it. Heres some Ive taken of my boy with the Tamron lens..


----------

